# Prop repair in Orlando area



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a shop in the area where I can get a prop repaired?

(Just some dinged edges)

Thanks!

M-


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

mwong61 said:


> Can anyone recommend a shop in the area where I can get a prop repaired?
> 
> (Just some dinged edges)
> 
> ...


Either halls props in Christmas Florida basically bithlo or tom at tnt marine in Clermont has 3 day turn around and had mine redone about a year ago.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Drop off at Central Florida Marine in Maitland, and Admiral C&B will pick uo, give cost estimate, repair, and return within a week,

NOTE: They do stencil a work order number into the hub that is permanent.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, I wound up sending it off to ProdMD.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Just wanted to follow this up.

I sent my prop to propmd.com

Here are the before and after pics.
















I am very pleased with the work and turnaround.

Cost was $155 which includes shipping both ways.
Took about 2 weeks which includes shipping time.


----------

